# EJB-Installations-Problem



## puck (26. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss mich im Moment mit Aplication-Server herumschlagen. Dazu habe ich den JBoss installiert und dieser startet auch und lasst sich steuern und ansprechen. Nun jetzt wollte ich die EJB-Classen darauf installieren. Die Datei "jboss-EJB-3.0_RC9-FD.zip" heruntergezogen und entpackt. In der Readme steht daß ich mit ant dieses durchführen kann: 





> EJB 3.0 Preview RC9 only works with JBoss 4.0.4.GA. An ANT build script has been supplied to patch an existing JBoss 4.0.4.GA distribution.
> 
> * download ANT from apache.org if you don't have it already
> * set a JBOSS_HOME environment variable to point to the directory JBoss is installed in
> ...


Nun gut das sieht dann so bei mir aus: 





> ant -f install.xml -Djboss.server.config=default


Und das Ergebnis: 





> Buildfile: install.xml
> 
> install:
> [copy] Copying 1 file to /opt/public/jboss-EJB-3.0_RC9-FD/${env.JBOSS_HOME}/client
> ...


Ach ja mein JBoss ist unter /opt/local/usr/jboss installiert. Die env JBOSS_HOME zeigt auch auf dieses Verzeichnis.
Aber was habe ich übersehen?

Gruss Christian


----------



## mutex (26. Okt 2006)

Also

```
$ export JBOSS_HOME='/opt/local/usr/jboss'
$ ant -f install.xml -Djboss.server.config=default
```
geht nicht?!?

Was passiert denn, wenn du einfach 

```
$ ant -f install.xml -Djboss.server.config=default -DJBOSS_HOME='/opt/local/usr/jboss'
```
versuchts?!?


----------



## puck (26. Okt 2006)

Hey mutex, danke für Deine Antwort.

Na mal sehen: ich gebe ein:


> jboss@venus:/opt/public/jboss-EJB-3.0_RC9-FD$ ant -f install.xml -Djboss.server.config=default -DJBOSS_HOME='/opt/local/usr/jboss'



und hmm nee sieht genau so aus...


> Buildfile: install.xml
> 
> install:
> [copy] Copying 1 file to /opt/public/jboss-EJB-3.0_RC9-FD/${env.JBOSS_HOME}/client
> ...



Das war leider nix. Wo wird denn env.JBOSS_HOME hergeholt? Ich benutzte ein Linux-System und habe dort eben die Umgebungsvariable JBOSS_HOME gesetzt, aber das habe ich ja schon erwähnt.

Gruss Christian


----------



## mutex (26. Okt 2006)

> hmm nee sieht genau so aus...



Sorry, war nur 'ne spontane Idee.


```
die Umgebungsvariable JBOSS_HOME gesetzt
```

Und die is dann auch per 'export' gesetzt? Aber davon geh ich mal aus, sonst würd ja schon der JBoss stolpern.


Vielleicht kannst du den Pfad ja einfach mal fest oben in die install.xml reinschreiben?!? Tut mir leid, aber ich hab da eigentlich Null Ahnung von  - kann's nicht selbst ausprobieren, da ich jetzt brav ins Bettchen muss ... in diesem Sinne: Viel Erfolg noch + gute n8


----------



## puck (29. Okt 2006)

War ja auch nicht sarkastisch gemeint   

Ich habe das Problem dadurch behoben daß ich dieses Script als /root ausgeführt habe.
Merkwürdig da ich mit 





> chown -R jboss jboss/


 dem jboss-User vollen Zugriff auf das jboss-Verzeihnis gegeben habe!?   ???:L 

Naja es läuft

Trotzdem vielen Dank

Gruss Christian


----------

